# short clip of my mudskippers



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Someone on youtube keeps bugging me about posting up more vids of my mudskippers so I finally got around to make a short clip of them eating off my hands. I still cant believe how tame these guys are. They even allow me to pet them every now and then. The cool thing is, I dont even have to get a net to catch these guys now. I just reach my hand in there and scoop them out and sometimes they even jump on my arm and start crawling upwards :laugh:


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

THose are awesome. Nice vid. Full tank shot please


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its hard to get a good full tank shot because of the moisture on the glass inside the tank but I got 2 top view pics.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

a side view of one of my goggle eyes. managed to grab a quick pic


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That's cool. I thought they would be too afraid to do that.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

that's one cool fish.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> that's one cool fish.


very co0l man


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats pretty darn cool stuff you dont see every day...


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

talk about interactive feeders, they jump in you hand! I have to have one, I have never seen them in a petstore before.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Man, that's just beyond cool!!!








Mudskippers rock, and so does the tank you have set up for them - excellent stuff!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

very cool man


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

THey have a 5" at my lfs. They are awesome little creatures.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks everyone. Humper, do you know what type the 5" one is at your lfs? Im trying to find a giant mudskipper for my collection but havent been able to find any. If anyone has the time and space, Id definately recommend keeping these fish. They're extremely hardy animals given the right conditions and full of personality. They're like a cross between a fish, frog, and a dog lol. Mine even lets me pet them lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im interested in possible housing a pair of Mudskippers in my 29. ANy suggestions on set-up, filtration, lighting, etc etc?


----------

